# third wave water



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone tried this?

http://www.thirdwavewater.com


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Xpenno


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have ......

It produces a very dry 'mineral' finish and lacks the sweet creamy flavours I attribute to calcium chloride. Fruit flavours do pop though.

i don't like it 100% but blended with other (higher calcium) waters it isnt too bad.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I have ......
> 
> It produces a very dry 'mineral' finish and lacks the sweet creamy flavours I attribute to calcium chloride. Fruit flavours do pop though.
> 
> i don't like it 100% but blended with other (higher calcium) waters it isnt too bad.


What he said... It's a decent solution to the problem and is very low maintenance. Better is achievable IMHO but with much more faff and effort.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What was the GH of the resulting water, just out of interest?


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

GH is 135 according to numbers posted by someone from the manufacturer on HB, 100 Magnesium and 35 Calcium.KH is zero (it uses a citrate buffer instead, roughly equivalent to a KH of 35). Given the comments, it would be interesting to try it with chloride instead of sulphate.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Is there anyone else who have tried this? Slightly annoying their capsules are for "gallon", as I only have 5L containers.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> Is there anyone else who have tried this? Slightly annoying their capsules are for "gallon", as I only have 5L containers.


I think jlarkin may have tried them.

A gallon is 4.54 litres so you'll be near as dammit if you just fill the big bottle and tip a glass out.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I think jlarkin may have tried them.
> 
> A gallon is 4.54 litres so you'll be near as dammit if you just fill the big bottle and tip a glass out.


A US gallon is 3.785 litres, so values could be low by ~25%


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good point. Forgot 3W water is US, and that they have a different gallon.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I've asked them about a "metric" version. Since I think one of the benefits is that you'd assume capsules would be perfectly weighed to the milligram for the given volume and it's not very practical to do this at home, unless you make some concentrate and then then dilute it, which is just additional faff.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I tried them and am aware it's a US Gallon. I am filling it with a RO system that doesn't have a big enough tank to just fill a 5 litre bottle anyway, so I weigh out the water as I go (into a smaller bottle) - I mean I weigh out say a litre at a time and then the final amount and put it all in the big bottle then add a capsule .

I think it's pretty good, it hasn't changed my life or my coffee enough to make me stick with it once I've finished off the ones that I have.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you buy an in line filter for your tap for drinking water, and also bottled water for making coffee, then distilling your own water and remineralising with these capsules offers a cheaper solution for both your drinking water and coffee water. For example volvic works out at 0.02 per 100ml (£2.50 for 9 litres) whereas these capsules work at at 0.01 per 100ml (including shipping for the 5 gallon capsules). If you buy in bulk obviously it becomes cheaper as shipping is spread out.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I've ordered a dozen pack from these guys nows as well. Unfortunately it got stuck in customs and had to pay the fixed custom clearance fee, which caused the price to double. Hope they get a European distributor soon (not to mention metric units..).

I mixed with a gallon of ~15ppm RO water I got from an aquarium shop, and it gave a TDS of 145ppm. There is no carbonate ions, so carbonate hardness is pretty much nil. I made a few brews so far and have been extremely pleased. It seems to bring out the flavours much clearer than the bottled or filtered water I have been using. Lots of sweetness and very crisp acidity. Again shows how much difference the water can make..

I've also attempted to make the Barista Hustle water at home (with epsom salt and baking soda) but that always ended up tasting very flat and no sweetness.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Never tried this before, but received a sachet as part of James Hoffman's world cupping thing. Mixed as per instructions and made a couple of brews, which tasted really bad. I did a GH/KH drop test on it and it measured 10 GH (general hardness) and 1 KH (carbonate hardness). These are weird numbers, and not what I would be looking for. Even if I measured my water incorrectly, the ratio between these numbers is surely not right


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mixed into RO or distilled water?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Mixed into RO or distilled water?


Sorry, yeah into deionised water

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

